# Netzteil



## lefteris (5. Juli 2004)

Guten Morgen,
ist es moeglich, dass sich der PC laufend aufhaengt wegen eines nicht gut funktionierenden Netzteiles? Habe es erst vor 3 Monaten ausgetauscht und seitdem haengt sich der PC laufend auf, wenn er eine Zeit gelaufen ist. Wahrscheinlich wird er zu heiss wegen defekten oder nicht gut arbeitenden Luefters?
Sonnige Gruesse
Lefteris


----------



## Sinac (5. Juli 2004)

Möglich wäre es, kommt zwar nicht oft vor aber hab ich auch schon mal gehabt...
Kann z.B. an Spannungsschwankungen oder so liegen 

Greetz...
Sinac


----------



## lefteris (5. Juli 2004)

Ich schildere einmal, was ich in den vergangenen 3 Monaten gemacht habe. Ein neues Netzteil, den Arbeitsspeicher verdoppelt und ein Bios-Update.
Das Netzteil war Anfangs sehr leise, was mittlerweile nicht mehr der Fall ist. Mit der Verdoppelung des Arbeitsspeichers lief eigentlich die ersten beiden Monate alles problemlos. Mittlerweile habe ich ihn wieder auf dem Ausgangspunkt, weil ich einfach nicht weiss, wo das Problem liegt. Nach dem Bios-update lief er auch einigermassen stabil und nun, seit 3 Wochen geht nach dem Start alles bestens und nach ca. 10-15 Minuten haengt er sich auf. Nach Reset-Start haengt er schon in der Anfangsphase. Ich werde zwar eine Neuanschaffung machen, aber bis dahin muss ich noch mit diesem Geraet arbeiten.
Kann man z.B. das Biosupdate wieder loeschen?  Ich weiss nur eines gewiss, der PC arbeitet nur normal fuer die ersten 10-15 Minuten, wenn er lange ausgeschaltet war. Mit Stromschwankungen kann ich keine Probleme haben, da ich ein sehr starkes UPS angeschlossen habe. Das ist hier auf Kreta sehr notwendig, eben wegen starker Stromschwankungen. 
Mein PC ist ein Athlon 1700+ XP, mit Windows 98 SE. Das Motherboard ein QDI Kudoz 7. Darueber hinaus habe ich von dieser Materie NULL Ahnung.  
Lefteris


----------



## gothic ghost (5. Juli 2004)

Hallo,
lade dir mal Aida32 herunter 
damit kannst du dir einen Überblick deines PC verschaffen.
Auf der rechten Seite unter "Neue Freeware"


> Kann man z.B. das Biosupdate wieder loeschen?


Wenn du ein Backup von dem alten BIOS hast, ja.
Mit dem Prog kannst du die Temperatur der CPU sehen,
ob der Arbeitsspeicher okay ist etc..
Wie heiß ist es in dem Raum wo der PC steht?


----------



## lefteris (5. Juli 2004)

ch habe das AIDA und werde heute, wenn ich zuhause bin, nochmals reinschauen. Vom BIOS habe ich kein Backup. Die Innentemperatur in meiner Wohnung ist sehr angenehm im Gegensatz zu aussen. Da herrschen ueber 35 Grad. 
Lefteris


----------



## Whizzly (7. Juli 2004)

Hi,

also die Befürchtungen, dass dein Netzteil nichtmehr mitmacht, kann ich denk ich zerstreuen, ich hatte schon mehrmals Probleme mit dem Netzteil, zuwenig Saft vom NT erzeugt meiner Meinung nach ausschliesslich Neustarts, also Monitor kurz schwarz, und der Rechner startet neu. Eigentlich kann sich der Rechner ja nicht aufhängen wenn er zuwenig Saft hat, rein logisch überlegt hat er ja zuwenig Saft zum hängenbleiben  Deshalb is meiner meinung nach dein NT in Ordnung...

mfg 
bene


----------



## raserudi (15. Juli 2004)

*Rechner hängt sich auf*

Hi,
ans Netzteil glaube ich auch nicht. Bios solltest Du von der BoardHerstellerseite runterladen können, auch ältere. Überwache mal vom Bios aus wie sich die Prozessortemperatur über einen längeren Zeitraum verhält. Vielleicht ist die Wärmeleitfolie zwischen Kühlkörper und Prozessor nicht mehr in Ordnung. Eine Temperaturerhöung beim Prozessor würde Abstürze erklären. Sollte sowas der Fall sein, kannst Du Dir mit Wärmeleitpaste weiterhelfen.
Gruß Raserudi


----------



## Mc_Fly_B (15. Juli 2004)

Da die 10-15 Minuten konstant sind, der Rechner sich also immer wieder und regelmäßig nach dieser Zeitspanne weghängt, liegt m. E. ein Temperaturproblem nahe.

Kontrolliere doch mal alle Lüfter im Rechner. Die über das BIOS auslesbar sind kannst Du auch dort einsehen.

Zum Lüfter im NT: Nur weil der mittlererweile laut ist, heisst das noch lange nicht, dass der auch mit der vorgegebenen Geschwindigkeit läuft! Halte mal eine Hand hinter das NT. Wenn kein oder kaum ein Luftzug zu spüren ist, NT per Garantie (falls möglich) tauschen.

MfG
Mc Fly


----------

